# Vigor on PS4



## Mr Hill (Apr 4, 2021)

Anyone that plays Vigor on playstation 4?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2021)

Mr Hill said:


> Anyone that plays Vigor on playstation 4?


i tried it out. built up the house... never played it again.


----------



## Mr Hill (Apr 17, 2021)

srh88 said:


> i tried it out. built up the house... never played it again.


Why?


----------



## Mr Hill (Apr 17, 2021)

Or does anyone play zombie army 4 on ps4??


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2021)

Mr Hill said:


> Why?


the shooting on it was wonky. but i did like just chilling in a bush with nothing but a shotgun next to supply crates. lol. 
i play gta, the forest.. thats really about it for online


----------



## Mr Hill (Apr 17, 2021)

srh88 said:


> the shooting on it was wonky. but i did like just chilling in a bush with nothing but a shotgun next to supply crates. lol.
> i play gta, the forest.. thats really about it for online


Aaa a fellow bushman 
Yeah its nok like call of duty, but the game (vigor) is free and for that i kinda like it.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2021)

Mr Hill said:


> Aaa a fellow bushman
> Yeah its nok like call of duty, but the game (vigor) is free and for that i kinda like it.


im always hanging out in a bush smoking a bowl if a game got one to hide in lol. warzone is free but i just get absolutely wrecked in it. fortnite is free and i like the game style but everyone is way better than me. shoot someone with a pistol and they turn into an 8 story building.

i put the gta cd back in my ps4 like a couple weeks again and its all i play again lol. theres go karts now


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2021)

Mr Hill said:


> Aaa a fellow bushman
> Yeah its nok like call of duty, but the game (vigor) is free and for that i kinda like it.


Days gone is free this month on ps+ .. I just grabbed it yesterday and played for a while. Its like red dead crossed with uncharted. It's pretty good for free. Only single player though


----------

